

The $19B question: Is Snapchat the new television? - dnetesn
https://gigaom.com/2015/02/24/the-19-billion-question-is-snapchat-the-new-television/?utm_source=Daily+Lab+email+list&utm_campaign=e47b84655b-dailylabemail3&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d68264fd5e-e47b84655b-395827456

======
2close4comfort
Oh GOD NOOOO!!!! This is truly a sign of the end of modern
civilization...reduced to its lowest common denominator.

